# Parallel kicks out of a panel to a rack



## MotoGP1199

This video does a pretty good job showing how to do parallel kicked 90's


----------



## joebanana

The best way to learn pipe bending is remembering what you did wrong, and don't do it again.


----------



## bill39

This link does a good job explaining it but it may take an experienced eye and understanding of conduit bending to completely understand.

http://www.porcupinepress.com/_bending/ParallelKicks.htm


----------



## B-Nabs

One tip is to make sure you're using the centre of the kick as your reference point. If you use the arrow on the bender the kick will not end up the size/location you expect. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## bill39

B-Nabs said:


> One tip is to make sure you're using the centre of the kick as your reference point. If you use the arrow on the bender the kick will not end up the size/location you expect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


B-Nabs, you’re correct about the arrow. The problem is that in order to find the center of the kick you must first know what the kick angle will be.....and to know where on the conduit to put the mark on the conduit.


----------



## eddy current

MotoGP1199 said:


> This video does a pretty good job showing how to do parallel kicked 90's


I'm a pencil on conduit guy, never a sharpie!!


----------



## HertzHound

Another thing to remember when placing the mark for the center of the kick, is how much to move the mark based on the diameter of the conduit. Normally the measurement is taken from the back of the ninety while it’s against a wall or scrap conduit. Since the marks are center to center marks, you have to move the kick mark away from the ninety half the diameter of the conduit. 

In an offset it’s usually not as critical as long as the two marks are are the correct distance between bends. The offset is just moved up or down the conduit. With a kick it has to be center of the conduit at the ninety and center of the kick at what angle you are using. 

If your shoe is not marked for center of bends you’ll have to bend a scrap piece and mark it yourself. Some apps have the distance from center to benchmark in the shoe specs of the bender. 

I made a spread sheet years ago that would give me this information. It’s all driven by the take up and the gain. Once you make one, you just copy it for another bender and change the take up and gain for the different sizes. I have some I laminated and keep grippeled to the company benders. I’ve posted pictures of them on here before.


----------



## HertzHound

And that guy in the video, his conduit work looks like crap. Use bill39’s link.


----------

